# How to Create Title slide and blank slides in Slideshow module?



## belaf (Aug 31, 2018)

I've assembled two sets of slides into a couple of slideshows, but I need to create a title slide and blank spacers between subsets of the slides. I can't find a way to create and insert such slides, although I've come across text overlays. However I can't figure out how to create the blank slide on which to enter the text, and I will need several blank slides that will serve as spacers. This has been easy and obvious in previous slide programs, so it seems unusually difficult in Lightroom Classic.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 31, 2018)

The Blank Slide requires an initial image file or Virtual Copy   You can create and import such a file into Lightroom. The proceed to create titles using the LR tools.   Use Photoshop to create your blank slide with the desired background.  For each spacer create a virtual copy (this take up no additional storage in the filesystem.)   Optionally, you can begin with a virtual copy of an existing image and proceed to reduce the exposure to an all black image.  this then can become the basis for your title and virtual copies that become spacers.


----------



## Jimmsp (Sep 1, 2018)

Since you have the latest LR Classic, you also have Photoshop.
When I am faced with what you want to do, I just create a new "photo" in PS with the content I want.
I then save it to same folder as all the other slides, and import it into LR via a sync.


----------

